# Build Date Question



## Southerngravy (Aug 1, 2012)

Recently I ordered a 2013 Q7 TDI, I was given a build date of December 15 2012 and I live in Virginia. So my question is when should it ship from Bratslavia or whatever that country name is over there and be at the nearest port here in the states?


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

My best guess is......... and keep in mind that it is just a guess based on my experience working in the service dept. at an Audi dealer for 6 years would be that it should ship out shortly after build. Build date doesn't necessarily mean a complete date. It could within a week or two of that exact date. I would say once the car ships and gets into port, You could probably expect delivery around end of Jan or Feb. *Of course, your dealer should be able to provide this information to you, and there's a chance I could be completely wrong*.


----------



## Southerngravy (Aug 1, 2012)

*It's here*

Well I guess you were right, it's here now and I will hopefully take delivery on Thursday. Seems like the Q7 thread never really gets any play, a lot of views but not much posts or replies. I guess I will just stick to my B7 forum.


----------

